# Sticky  The All Time Favorite Film Thread



## Sonnie

*The All Time Favorite Film Thread*

This was formerly the $2500 Cash Giveaway Thread where you could post your all time favorite movie and receive an extra entry into the giveaway. It has now been converted to The All Time Favorite Film Thread... so... tell us what it is for you... what is your ALL-TIME FAVORITE FILM?


----------



## tonyvdb

I have many favorite movies but one that stands out for me is the Fugitive with Harrison Ford.

Harrison Ford is in my opinion one of the few great actors still around. Movies like the Indiana Jones series, Clear and present danger, and of course Star Wars have proven this. The Fugitive is still to this day enjoyable to watch with plenty of action and suspense with no bad language or other offensive content, just a great all around film.
The first time I saw this movie I was on the edge of my seat and couldn't believe some of the stunts that were done, most memorable of course is the jump from the dam into the river below. Who would have thought that anyone wold have done that.
The special effects are very well done for the time and still can hold its own in todays special effects world. The train wreck was the only part that could have done some fine tuning as there is some parts that its obvious that a model was used however was done in a way that it was totally believable if it was done in a real situation. 


On a side note I give an honorable mention to the Blues Brothers movie, still has to be one of the best car chases ever made.


----------



## thsmith

One of my favorite movies is Oh Brother Where Are Thou. This movie is loosely based on Homer's epic poem "The Odyssey". It takes place in the deep south during the 1930's. Three escaped convicts search for hidden treasure while a relentless lawman pursues them. The 3 convicts have many journeys with many twist and turns.

The music is rich with southern old timey music sung by Alison Krauss, Ralph Stanley, The Whites, John Hartford, The Cox Family and Gillian Welch.

Dan Tyminksi is the singing voice for George Clooney on "I Am A Man of Constant Sorrow", the Soggy Bottom Boys song that revives many poor religious people during tough times.

I had a chance to see many of these singers in Dallas and their performance was outstanding. 

Cast consist of 
George Clooney as Everett
John Turturro as Pete 
Tim Blake Nelson as Delmar 
John Goodman as Big Dan Teague 
Holly Hunter as Penny 
Chris Thomas King as Tommy Johnson 
Charles Durning as Pappy O'Daniel 
Del Pentecost as Junior O'Daniel 
Michael Badalucco as George Nelson 
J.R. Horne as Pappy's Staff 
Brian Reddy as Pappy's Staff 
Wayne Duvall as Homer Stokes 
Ed Gale as The Little Man 
Ray McKinnon as Vernon T. Waldrip 
Daniel von Bargen as Sheriff Cooley 

A great movie the entire family can watch together. I have never bought the soundtrack to a movie but this one was a must have.


----------



## Richard W. Haines

"2001: A Space Odyssey" 1968 140 minutes 70mm Cinerama six track stereo sound

Beginning in the silent era and continuing through the introduction of sound and
later widescreen, many film buffs believe the greatest motion pictures were those 
that were uniquely 'cinematic' and could not be replicated in any other medium. 
To this end, the most cinema savy filmmakers have always tried to find visual ways 
of telling their story with a minimum of dialogue. A reaction shot or dolly up to
an important prop or location was always preferable to convey a feeling or mood
than someone talking. Early directors in the silent days that tried to tell a story
entirely visually with a minimum of subtitles include F.W. Murnau (The Last Laugh) 
and Buster Keaton ("Sherlock Jr.). Sound directors like David Lean and John Ford
used their locations and compositions as characters in the narrative. Alfred
Hitchcock had many notable montages such as the "Psycho" shower scene and plane attacking Cary Grant in "North by Northwest".

But no one had ever attempted to make a big budget science fiction mystery
visually with very little dialogue until Stanley Kubrick's ground breaking
epic, "2001: A Space Odyssy" in 1968. There is only 40 minutes of extraneous
dialogue (much of it intentionally bland) in the 140 minute running time. The
rest of the story is told through it's imagery which makes you feel like
you are in zero gravity in outer space. In the "Blue Danube" segment, space
travel became lyrical. The climax even allowed viewers to experience the big bang, creation of the earth and other secrets of the universe.


This is a movie that not only must be seen on the biggest screen possible
but ideally should be watched in the original Cinerama format which generated a
peripheral illusion. It's the best 'rollercoaster ride' since the original "This
is Cinerama" premiere in 1952.


The structure of the movie is somewhat like a film noir mystery except that it takes
place in the future. Kubrick wisely refused to disclose the meaning of the movie or answer the questions viewers had. The film does have a resolution although it's open to multiple interpertations. Some of the narrative is genuining eeire and
unsettling. Kubrick used what sounds like sinister angel voices whenever the monolith
appears. The death of HAL by electronic lobotomy is one of the creepiest in the history of cinema.


When I think back on my favorite moviegoing experiences, this movie tops the list.
I saw it in 70mm and six track stereo at the Beach Cinema in Westchester when it was released on their enormous flat screen. Then I rushed out to buy the 'Making Of' book
and novelization to get some answers. They were there but you had to read 
between the lines. Later I saw it in 35mm in each of it's re-issues. When I was
at NYU, the movie was re-issued in 70mm Cinerama twice at The Rivoli on 49th and Broadway which had a deeply curved Dimension 150 screen. Those were the most spectacular showings of the movie I attended.


How does the film play now in 2008? If you project the HD DVD or Blu Ray on a large
screen on a DLP it does simulate the peripheral vision of Cinerama even though the
image isn't curved. The cinematography and special effects are still superior to 
contemporary CGE because Kubrick shot them in 65mm with large scale
miniatures which not only made them look razor sharp but created
a sense of dimensionality which is missing from those made by a computer. He also
lit the ships with deep shadows based on their position to the sun which was something
new at the time. The reason earlier space ships looked so artificial is that they were
fully lit. Kubrick's effects were not opticals in the conventional sense of the era.
He did most of them 'in camera' by rewinding the film and photographing each portion
(ships, stars, planets) of the shot on the original 65mm negative rather than shooting
them separately and combining them later in an optical printer (i.e. "Star Wars").


Like all aspiring filmmakers, this movie influenced me and was an inspiration to
become a director. It was usually cited as the prime example justifying the
'auteur' theory which advocated directors maintaining creative control of
all aspects of the production. The fact that Kubrick could make an experimental picture with a big budget and get financing from a major studio proved that you could accomplish anything if you really put your mind to it. The picture was so controversial it became a 'talking point' for critics, buffs and was even discussed in my science class in Middle School. Some reviewers condemned the feature then later revised their opinion after a second viewing. The narrative structure was so unique it threw them off balance.


Very few movies have ever caused such a stir when first released. The long term
impact this picture had on American culture is still being felt. Every realistic science
fiction feature (as opposed to space fanstasy) is usually compared to this one.
Kubrick took the genre out of "Flash Gordon" camp and re-defined it as
a legitimate adult art form. Serious sci-fi movies like "Close Encounters" and "Blade
Runner" would not have been possible if Kubrick hadn't lead the way.


----------



## MatrixDweller

I too have many favourites. Ones that stick in my mind the most are ones that my brother and I used watch when we were younger and repeat certain parts in the dialog (in character of course). John Carpenter's They Live was one such movie. It's funny, even though it's meant not to be. It's a about a guy who's down on his luck and meets up with another dude in the same boat. Of course they discover a huge extra terrestrial conspiracy. Cheesy acting by "Rowdy" Roddy Piper and backed up by Keith David. Others would include all of the Monty Python movies, anything with Schwarzenegger, and countless Kung Fu movies. 

Of course I have other favourites when it comes to demoing my home theater. I like X-Men 3, The Hulk, LOTR (even though it's just DVD) and the list grows as new stuff comes out. I bought the Blade Runner bluray set and it's pretty sweet.


----------



## tcarcio

I also love many types of films but I watched a film not too long ago called Awakenings. It starred Robin Williams and although people think of him usually in the comic role he was excellent with this dramatic role. It wasn't long before I found myself very involved in this film and with all the characters.Robin plays a doctor trying to cure patients of an incureable malady that keeps them in an awake type coma with little or no response to outside stimulous. Robert DeNiro also was excellent in the patient role and was so believable it was hard to not feel real emotions for him and root for him to recover. This movie was a true story and one that will touch you. If you haven't seen it I suggest you check it out, you won't be sorry.......


----------



## SteveCallas

I had a really difficult time trying to determine which movie I would consider my favorite, but after finding myself repeating the same action a few times a month these past couple months, a winner essentially selected itself. The action I am referring to is finding myself watching Bloodsport on the VS channel no matter how late at night it ends up playing, even though I've already seen it over 50 times, own it on dvd, and can pretty much recite it word for word. I'm just drawn to watching it like a moth to a flame.










The fim is loosely based upon the real life events of Frank Dux - portrayed by Jean Claude Van Damme. During a flashback it is explained how Frank gets caught trying to steal a sword from Senzo Tanaka's house as a child, and ends up agreeing to be the sparring partner for Senzo's son Shingo in return for not getting in trouble. When Frank defends Shingo from bullies at school, a bond forms between Frank and the Tanakas. Senzo is devastated a few years later when his son dies and he no longer has anyone to pass on the martial arts skills that have been a part of his family for ages. Frank eventually convinces a hesitant Tanaka to train him in place of his son so that he may one day honor the Tanakas by competing at a world martial arts competition known as the Kumite.

After some amazing training sequences that show how Frank becomes a highly skilled martial artist, the film leaves the flashback and progresses toward the beginning of the Kumite. Each fighter in this competition is from a different part of the world and fights with their own unique style. The viewer is treated to a large variety of disciplines as the fights play out, each portrayed by a very skilled actor, making the fight sequences entertaining and memorable. Frank - the unknown American at this competition - wins fight after fight and makes his way into the final match vs last year's champion. The final fight is an epic, and when it's all over Frank becomes the new champion, fulfilling his promise of honoring the Tanakas.

What makes this movie stand out above all the cheesy 80's attempts at martial arts films? Plenty. The fight choreography, the fleshed out story, the music (top notch!), and dare I say it.....the production value is actually quite good. There isn't much in this film that will make you roll your eyes like what is so prevelant in a lot of the other martial arts films of the time. No flying kicks with a 20 second hang time, triple backflips, or dialogue that seems like the script was written in one day. It all just comes together very well and the final result is a film a martial arts fan can't help but watch over and over again. If you hate JCVD and you've never seen this film, you may have a change of heart.


----------



## Ricci

There are a bunch of movies I really love so it's hard to pick just 1. I'd have to go with...


Braveheart

I still remember watching this movie in the theater when I was in HS. I've probably seen it 50 times. No need to explain anymore. 

Honorable mentions go to The Last of the Mohicans, Gladiator (Russell Crowe, Jouaquin Phoenix) and American Beauty. 

All of the movies that do it for me have the following in common. A REALLY good soundtrack, villains that make you hate them they act so well, emotionally gripping scenes/storylines that make you laugh, angry, sad, awed, and so forth.


----------



## Wayde

All time fav!

Hmm... for a rockin' Home Theater system has gotta be T2.

For general long lived favourite - I recently compiled a top five favourite movies that influenced me in life:

Blue Velvet, Taxi Driver, Midnight Cowboy, Godfather II, Apocalypse Now.


----------



## Ayreonaut

My Dad read The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe to me and my brothers when I was about eight or nine. I loved every minute of it and read the whole series several times. So when I heard that they were making a movie out of it, I was very excited. Then I was a little concerned that they might screw it up.

But they hit it out of the park! It resonated with me like almost no other movie I'd ever seen. I got choked up the first time when the title came up over the train, and it just kept on from there. The movie seemed to match my highest expectations at every point. It was just as I'd imagined it. Or it seemed so. I hadn't read the book in years.

Obviously, not everyone has the same deep seated connection to these stories from their early childhood that I do. But from an "insider's" perspective, this movie couldn't have been more right.


----------



## MrDave

Ah, good mention on Bloodsport. 

It's something about movies like that, even though they are B class movies at best, make you feel like popping up some popcorn and just relaxing.

Sort of like Wayne's World.


----------



## the_diyr

Two Favorites of Mine are Space Cowboys and Any Star Wars Flick:T


----------



## Jon Liu

Whether or not it is my top or not, Memento, is among the top couple! It is the only one that comes to mind right away, when I think of top movies!


----------



## SkaBooM

*Epp, that's a tough one!*

Well, I don't think I can single it down to the all time best.
I think it is easier to do if you catagorize it with genres, IE:

Favorite war movie- Saving private Ryan (band of brothers was far better but thats not really a movie, now is it)

Favorite epic- LOTR

Favorite love story- What dreams may come...

Favorite remake- Halloween (rob zombie hit that sh*t with a ballpeen!)

Favorite scary film- The ring (there is just something not natural about this movie, it actually spooked me.)

Favorite mob flick- Untouchables or Scarface (its 50/50 for me)

Favorite foreign film- Pans Labrynth

Favorite animated- Waltz with Bashir.

Favorite "B" film- Chopper Chicks in Zombie town :rofl2:


I find that when you ask people what there favorite film is its usually pretty tough to come up with a difinitive answer , however when you ask them whats the worse film they ever saw they have an answer pretty much right away.

Worst film ever- Convict 762



*edit for spelling*


----------



## lcaillo

Saving Private Ryan and The World According to Garp. Both are among the very few movies to which I had an emotional reaction. I teared up at Tom Hanks "earn this" line and at when Robin Williams character was shot.


----------



## nova

Right off the top of my head,... I'd have to say,....

Mary Kate Danaher: Could you use a little water in your whiskey?
Michaleen Flynn: When I drink whiskey, I drink whiskey; and when I drink water, I drink water.


----------



## Lordoftherings

Ya, one right off the top of my head is: Young Frankenstein.

Black & White, but colorful nonetheless. :bigsmile:


----------



## Lucky7!

Sonnie said:


> ... so... tell us what it is for you... what is your ALL-TIME FAVORITE FILM?


This would have to be it, no question. I must have watched it 50 times, and read the book even more.









(Gotta love the Norman Rockwell painting)

I saw the 1984 Bill Murray version first and then spent years tracking down the 1946 original, first on VHS, then DVD. It's quite easy to get now, but around 2001 it wasn't.

Honourable mentions would be (in no particular order), Fantasia, Fight Club, Blues Brothers and the Matrix, all of which I've watched many times.


----------



## Dale Rasco

While many movies are on my list as "go to" reference movies, my all time favorite is a bit tougher to name. Three top my list as I can watch these movies any time, any place and in any mood. :T

Hot Fuzz
Army of Darkness
Big Trouble in Little China


----------



## Freebooter

*Quigley Down Under*

Hello all,
One of my favorite movies is Quigley Down Under. It is a great movie, good vs evil, shows some deep meaningful stuff in it like when poor ol Cora finally tells Quigley how she accidently killed her baby, what her husband did, how he never looked back, etc., which explains why she is half cracked, and how Quigley did look back, etc. Just a great movie. 

And of course two of my favorite actors, Tom Selleck (Quigley) and Laura San Giocomo(Crazy Cora) play in it. I think Laura is a beautiful talented actress. I love her style, her manarisms, and her subtle humor. I like the guy who played Marston, a great actor two (he plays someone in Harry Potter too). I also liked the actress who played the aborigine woman whom Cora handed the baby she had rescued to. I wonder was she an actress playing that part or a real aborigine they got to play the part? A very nice looking woman to me!
Later,
Freebooter


----------



## MatrixDweller

*Re: Quigley Down Under*



Freebooter said:


> And of course two of my favorite actors, Tom Selleck (Quigley) and Laura San Giocomo(Crazy Cora) play in it.


And to think Selleck could have been Indiana Jones. Maybe that was for the better anyway I liked him as Magnum.


----------



## Freebooter

*Re: Quigley Down Under*

I agree, I too loved Magnum PI. I also got a kick out of Higgins. He was hilarious.


----------



## annabie

I like "The classic" best. It's a romantic and classical movie. It's really touching, and it makes me cry every single time I watched it. I would recommend everyone to watch it 
___________
 Hire Java Developer


----------



## 1hagop

Full Metal Jacket

Especially the first 10 minutes. I read a story about Kubrick and Ermey. It was a fact that Ermey was not cast for the film, he was just a consultant. Kubrick went with him after Ermey sent him a video where Ermey went on improvising insulting dialogue towards a group of Royal Marines while people pelted him with oranges and tennis balls. Ermey rattled off insults for 15 minutes, and he did not flinch. After seeing this Kubrick cast him and was one of the very few people Kubrick allowed to ad-lib. It was also said that during the first ten minutes when Ermey uses the term "reach-around" Kubrick stopped filming to ask Ermey what it meant!

I would link to you tube but the language rules on this forum are clear, and if you want to see it you can search for yourself!


----------



## hakunatata

The Good the Bad and the Ugly

Sergio Leone was really master at his craft and way ahead of his time. His style is still being copied left and right today. Its too bad that studios won't let movies like that be made anymore. Everything has to move so quick now. Sadly the days of those long wide beautiful shot and landscapes are over I think.


----------



## Infrasonic

Most of my favorite movies have been mentioned already including Full Metal Jacket, Memento, Young Frankenstein, American Beauty, 2001 etc. but I think my most favorite would have to be Pulp Fiction - if it is on TV I can't help but sit and watch it all the way through. I know a lot of you don't like the language and violence but I think the movie is very well written, acted, directed and edited (RIP Sally Menke).


----------



## Moonfly

Its sure a sad story about Sally. RIP.


----------



## bambino

My favorite films that i can watch time and time again are Braveheart, Gladiator and more currently 300. I'm still waiting to see Robin Hood, that one looks like one that i could watch more then once and still feel passionate about.:T


----------



## Moonfly

I'm a bit of a sci-fi nut, and a fan of James Cameron before he saw blue . T 1+2 and Alien(s) are some of my all time fove films.


----------



## ironglen

I agree that genre rating would really help; with that said, a movie that was quite entertaining to me...

UNFORGIVEN

A dark, despicable storyline with actors that play the characters perfectly, and makes one reflexively :yikes: The tone and mood of the movie just sucks you in, even when you've seen it before. A true pleasure to watch Clint Eastwood, Morgan Freeman, and Gene Hackman at the top of their game.


----------



## Andre

Sigh...can't do it, can I have Four?

Our man Flint (James Coburn)
In like Flint (James Coburn)
My Name is Nobody (Terence Hill)
The Last Remake of Beau Geste (Marty Feldmen)


----------



## RedZone

Oh Brother Where Are Thou*Wow !!! I love this movie too...and I also bought the cd.This movie is one of my " cheer up" movies .The characters are simple folk and the humor is just way out there! *


----------



## Cory Phoenix

I used to play this little game where I'd pull out all my dvds/hddvds/blu-rays just about 2 inches farther on the shelf. Just so they all stuck out a little more than usual. Then I'd take the first two and push back in the one that I like least of those two. Then move on to the next pair; so on and so forth. 

Once I got to the end I'd have half the movies still sticking out a couple of inches, so then I'd continue on with the first two left sticking out. Some decisions were clearly easy, but many were really tough. But, for some reason, this way it's easier to narrow down my top 10, top 4 and eventually, I'd only have my "favorite movie" remaining. 

For years and years it came down to Shawshank Redemption and Fight Club. Every single time I played this little game, Fight Club won out and the result never changed. But I haven't played in a while.  

Since then I think Dark Knight and Inception would really give Fight Club a run for it's money and I can firmly say that Avatar is now my favorite movie of all time. I saw Avatar 4 times in the theater in 3d Imax. I've never seen any other movie in the theater more than twice. At least, now I can say I have a pretty solid top 5! :T


----------



## spartanstew




----------



## chashint

Scrolling through the thread I saw a lot of movies that had slipped from memory but are very worthy of being on the favorites list.
I wouldn't say this is my favorite movie but for some reason "Driving Miss Daisy" just popped into my head.
I really enjoyed this movie and I thought parts of it were very funny.
If you have never seen it I think it is worth a look.


----------



## kudo11

The fugitive was a great a movie. but im all about the sound so my favorite is star wars. im not a star wars nerd or a trecky but i can sit for hours and watch the trilogy. its what i was born to do my family says.


----------



## GranteedEV

I don't know my most favorite movie, but one of them is V for Vendetta. I could watch it a hundred times.


----------



## Quijibo

Some great titles in this thread.
My go to for favorite movie has always been Back to the Future. Great film.
Any of the Bourne series is up there too.
Then there's Condorman, Remo Williams and Tron. Those are on a whole other level.


----------



## Fast-Debrid574

Hmm.. I got lots of favorite movie but I find it hard which among them was the best wahhh! :crying: Well anyways I'll pick one because they are all equal for me ahaha 

The movie *"A Walk to Remember"* would be my pick! :T First, it was originally from the writings of *Nicholas Sparks* _(i love most of his writings..)_. Second, it made me cry. Then, I like the chemistry of Mandy Moore _(Jamie)_ and Shane West _(Landon)_. That makes me fall in love with the movie.. And lastly, the cause of watching the movie over and over again that I remember most of the movie lines.. I recite it myself while watching the movie _(funny though hahaha)_ *Sample:* *"It's like the wind, you can't see it but you can feel it.."* hahaha :T


..what's yours?? :bigsmile:


----------



## aadilthakur90

According to me there are two best source of entertainment one Movie and TV shows both are best ways to getting for some time entertaining. Whenever I am free then mostly I like to watch latest Movies and some movies are really good like;-
1 inception
2 bad Teacher
3 Thor
4 Fast Five
5 Captain America
6 Iron Man 2
7 Karate Kid
8 Black Swan
9 SALT
10 Final Destination parts
11 SAW parts
12 Terminator Parts

So These are best and All time my favorite movies.:T

www.watch-brothers-and-sisters.ch/ www.watch-angel-online.ch/


----------



## ALMFamily

For me, it would have to be the Lord of the Rings movies. Being an avid Tolkien fan, I was extremely concerned about the quality of the movies. Fortunately, Peter Jackson did not disappoint. I found many parts of the dialogue that were pulled word for word from the books. The scenery was also very well done. About the only qualm I have with the whole thing is the Gandalf / Saruman fight scene - I thought I had popped into a scene from the Matrix.


----------



## Todd Anderson

I don't think I have one - top of the pile - favorite movie. But if I was forced to pick, I'd probably pick Caddyshack. I've seen it a bazillion times - love it every time! A close runner up is The Right Stuff closely followed by Die Hard. Band of Brothers is easily tied for third in that list. 

There is a second tier of favorite movies: silence I the lambs, A Few Good Men, The Rock, Stripes etc. that I also really enjoy watching --- something comforting in appreciating these flow/dialog of these movies. There are quite a few on this list... Too many to list.

Star Wars fits on that second Tier list, too. I'm not a huge sci-fi buff, so it doesn't land at the top. But, as a kid Star Wars was a favorite... And there is a lot of nostalgic value there.

In terms of recent movies (last 10 years)... The most memorable are all comedies, which should come as now surprise since Caddyshack is pretty much my top-o-list. Super Bad.... Wedding Crashers... Old School... Those are my hands-down favorites.


----------



## powerwilliams1

My favorite all time movies are:-:clap:

1 Titanic
2 Harry potter the deathly Hallows part 2
3 Transformer 2
4 Avatar
5 Hancock


----------



## Twin_Rotor

I love all film. Very seldom do I rewatch movies within 5 or more years after viewing, unless I really like it. Mel Brooks, Kevin Smith, Tom Hanks(his war movies) and a few other director/writers I watch repeativly. Robin Hood: Men in Tights is probally one of my most watched movies.

Huge fan of classic films as well. Really way too many to even start..

Lately I've been getting into English produced film, other than James Bond lol


----------



## ExplorerEst

1.Columbiana
2.Avatar
3.Cloverfield
4.Hangover
5.Dark knight
6.Sherlok Holmes


----------



## pxj

Lord of the Rings
Avatar
Godfather
Schindlers List
The Longest Day
Apocalypse Now


----------



## ozar

For me, the favorites would include the following:

Lord of the Rings Trilogy (extended versions)
Avatar (extended)
Dances with Wolves (extended)

Hmm... looks like I prefer the "extended" versions of everything!


----------



## MatrixDweller

markwillson01 said:


> Hangover II is the best movie i have ever seen.


Better than the first?


----------



## wallywade789

Mostly i like horror and comedy movies. My best comedy movie is Mr.Bean holidays and horror is Saw.


----------



## BadNewsBeards

Oldboy hands down.


----------



## brianwhite159

Hello ,

I am entertainment lover specially for Movies, Most of my time spend on watching movies. Here i listing my favorite movies of all time :-

1) God Father

2) Titanic

3) Cloverfield

4) Hangover

5) Sherlok Holmes

6) Harry potter the deathly Hallows part 2


----------



## Bluehinder

Princess Bride.


----------



## Mickles

1) Predator (People laugh when I tell them, but it's a classic)
2) Apocalypto
3) The Last of The Mohicans
4) The Usual Suspects
5) One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## Greenster

There are so many great movies out there. Think each genre has its best to boot. For me I love a movie that I can watch over and over again. Here is my list of a bunch.

The Incredibles
Cars
Monters Inc.
Harry Potter series
Indian Jones 1-3
Matrix
Princess Bride
Toy Story 1-3
Star Wars 1-6
Shrek
Alians 2nd one.
Shawshank Redemption
Groundhog Day
The Bourne Identity
Pitates of the Carabbean 1 and 2
Sound of Music
the Dark Knight
Jurassic Park


----------



## Flavius

If I had to pick one....Seventh Samurai. I've seen it several dozen times over the course of 30 years now, and don't think I'll ever tire of it.

If I had a couple of extra slots to fill = Night of the Living Dead & It's a Wonderful Life.


----------



## FlashJim

All-time favorite movie ... Jaws. I saw it opening day when I was 9 years old. It was a 10:30 PM show and I was stuck on the front row with a bunch of strangers. I was so terrified I couldn't move. I loved every second of it!


----------



## tangypatch

my all time favorite is the Godfather


----------



## Mike P.

My all time favorite is* The Abyss*







​


----------



## mozilla314

The Man Who Fell to Earth (with David Bowie)


----------



## Savjac

for me it would be 2001.


----------



## HoosierMizuno

Three favorites, Usual Suspects, Top Gun, and Shawshank


----------



## Paxonator

I always seem to come back to The Shawshank Redemption. I don't really know what it is but that has to be my most watched movie of all time.


----------



## BeeMan458




----------



## mikeb0891

1. Blade Runner 2. Shaun of the dead 3. Goodfellas


----------



## Greenster

HoosierMizuno said:


> Three favorites, Usual Suspects, Top Gun, and Shawshank


Those are some really good movies. I need to watch Usual Suspects again.


----------



## Inceptic

Too many to pick from, but if I had to pick an all-time favorite, it would be Inception. Despite the expository dialogue, I was blown away by that movie. After leaving the theater, I had zero interest in watching movies ever again for quite awhile.


----------



## BeeMan458

> Despite the expository dialogue...


There's a lot of that going on around these here forums. Based on your recommendation, I put a blu-ray on order, $8.59 (including tax) and two-day Prime delivery. This thread and what movie did you watch is going get me in serious hot water, one $8.00 movie at a time.

...:help:...


----------



## JBrax

BeeMan458 said:


> There's a lot of that going on around these here forums. Based on your recommendation, I put a blu-ray on order, $8.59 (including tax) and two-day Prime delivery. This thread and what movie did you watch is going get me in serious hot water, one $8.00 movie at a time. ...:help:...


Inception is a great movie! When it's over I suggest discussing it with your wife as to what the ending meant. There was much debate between the wife and I when it was over. Re-watch at some point and see if your perception of Inception changes.


----------



## BeeMan458

JBrax said:


> Inception is a great movie! When it's over I suggest discussing it with your wife as to what the ending meant. There was much debate between the wife and I when it was over. Re-watch at some point and see if your perception of Inception changes.


I'll look forward to doing so. Be it comedy or drama, after each movie, we go out on the front porch and discuss whatever movie we have just finished watching.


----------



## Inceptic

Wow man. Well now that you've spent money, I hope you like it!

And I'm sure there will be plenty to discuss afterwards. I remember people writing entire theses when the movie came out.


----------



## BeeMan458

Inceptic said:


> Wow man. Well now that you've spent money, I hope you like it!


If it gets an "All Time Favorite" recommendation, in my simple way of thinking, I know I'm going like it and I'm sure the wife will also.

(because of all the wonderful recommendations and the ease of buying used, one has to love threads like this.....well, all except the money part)

...


----------



## Markwinstanley

The Notebook is my favorite movie to till date. I always prefer to watch this movie with my Wife.


----------



## pddufrene

My favorite all time movies would have to be the Transformers movies, I can watch them over and over and they don't get old. Followed by Blood Sport that's another I can watch over and over.


----------



## chashint

Good to see this thread bubble up again.
I have many favorites but probably no favorite. 
I think these are worthy of mention.

Charade
Gaslight
The 6th Sense


----------



## kevin360

There have been many _excellent_ films mentioned in this thread. If I were to name my all-time favorite film, it would probably have to be '2001: A Space Odyssey'. A couple of contenders which haven't been cited yet are 'THX-1138' and one I saw recently which absolutely blew me away, 'Mr. Nobody' - an expertly woven tapestry of possible lives. I just may have a new favorite. 'Mr. Nobody' is a brilliant film in every respect, which make me wonder why I never heard of it until it popped up on Netflix.


----------



## Jeff L

Training Day
The Departed
Snowpiercer

I just watched Snowpiercer and its a dogfight between it and the other 2:boxer:


----------



## stiffandcold

-Martyr (French horror movie)
-Terminator series
-Clockwork orange
-The patriot
-Mad max
-Reservoir dogs


----------



## jbshack

Adding to this thread over ten months later:

The Godfather
On the Waterfront
Shane
The Last of the Mohicans
Slap Shot (I played hockey from age 13 to 54)
Das Boot


----------



## shawnlim

Favorite movies? I can talk about this all day...

Lord of The Rings series
The Matrix series
Interstellar
Kung Fu Panda series
Jurassic World
Sherlock Holmes
Avatar
and the list goes on...


----------



## Wux90

Jeremiah Johnson


----------



## RTS100x5

ALIEN / ALIENS
SOYLENT GREEN
THE ANDROMEDA STRAIN
STAR WARS (series)
THE MATRIX (series)
PLANET OF THE APES (original)


----------



## Nicholas55

*Look Movie*

I would like to say my favorite movie is Life of the Party 2018.


----------



## Nerdist

As a huge film buff going way back, picking just one is completely impossible. With so many genres and so many styles throughout the years, I would have to list at least 30 or so before I could say I liked any one any more than the others. The simplest thing I could do would be to just link to my IMDB list but I haven't updated it in so long there's probably a few years of missing films. 

Anyway, since this is no longer a "give-away" thread for listing just one, I'm gonna go ahead and list an actual list because they are honestly all in a deadlock for number one...

The Treasure of the Sierra Madre
The Shawshank Redemption
Forbidden Planet
The Ten Commandments
Blade Runner
Pulp Fiction
The Shining
Key Largo
The Caine Mutiny
It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World
Monty Python and the Holy Grail
Dead Men Don't Wear Plaid
Dances with Wolves
The Mosquito Coast
The Long, Long Trailer
Mulholland Drive
The 10th Kingdom
Ed Wood
Big Fish
Amelie
The City of Lost Children
The Fifth Element
Rear Window
At Play in the Fields of the Lord
What Dreams May Come
The Breakfast Club
Planes, Trains and Automobiles
The African Queen
The Empire Strikes Back
The Love Bug
Jurassic Park
The Abyss
Aliens
Dark City
Stripes
Young Frankenstein
Ghost in the Shell
Finding Nemo
Casablanca
Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory

I know I'm forgetting quite a few...


----------

